# Phoenix/Scottsdale



## wayne2 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hello I am looking for 4 nights in the Phoenix or Scottsdale Az. areas for March 18 - 22 /15

Thank you
Wayne


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 9, 2015)

*Pheonix Legacy Golf Resort*

Have a 1/1 which would be open on Sun 3/15 with checkout Fri 20 in PHX.... PM if you have any interest... I will be onsite.


----------

